# And it begins anew. Build thread - Updates in the comments



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Time to start my benedicta shucushuyacu 24x36" build.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

JasonE said:


> Time to start my benedicta shucushuyacu 24x36" build.
> View attachment 302943


Nice! Looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Nice! Looking forward to seeing it completed.


This is going to be a slow build. I'm saving to go home for Christmas so I'll probably just install the bulkhead and false bottom for now. Worry about great stuff and cork rounds after my trip.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Just trying out some different layouts before I start drilling.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Ready for a bulkhead


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Future resident


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks fun....!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice, Jason! I am certain you know this, but for all the other folks out there starting a build - when you are working on the hardscape (the branches in Jason's tank) in the early phases of the tank, don't forget to account for the height you will lose when the drainage and substrate layers go in. I usually just prop the stuff up on something to simulate the height that the branches will start at once the lower layers go in. That way, I don't get married to a particular look of the hardscape that doesn't represent how things will look once everything is completed. I have to admit that I have had to cut the tops off some branches before when they ended up being too tall after I put my drainage layer in  Of course, you are all too smart to have to do anything stupid like that!

Mark


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Encyclia said:


> Nice, Jason! I am certain you know this, but for all the other folks out there starting a build - when you are working on the hardscape (the branches in Jason's tank) in the early phases of the tank, don't forget to account for the height you will lose when the drainage and substrate layers go in. I usually just prop the stuff up on something to simulate the height that the branches will start at once the lower layers go in. That way, I don't get married to a particular look of the hardscape that doesn't represent how things will look once everything is completed. I have to admit that I have had to cut the tops off some branches before when they ended up being too tall after I put my drainage layer in  Of course, you are all too smart to have to do anything stupid like that!
> 
> Mark


All good points. I think I'm going to have to cut a chunk of matala out and put that largest branch down below the substrate to fit it. I also think I'm going to need one more piece of ghost wood. I won't know for sure until I have the layout how I like it. The positioning and layout of those branches will change 20 times between now and when I start building the background.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone know the easiest way to cut matala?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I use a box cutter, with a new blade. Use it like a saw.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Chris S said:


> I use a box cutter, with a new blade. Use it like a saw.


Thanks. That's what I assumed.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

JasonE said:


> Thanks. That's what I assumed.


It's never quite as nice looking as foam though


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Bulk head, matala, and filter sheet added.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice. I commend you on your book choices


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Nice. I commend you on your book choices


lol Thanks


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I picked up a 36x18x36" exo terra today  

Will be a build for one of the following:
_Ameerega_ (preferably silverstonei)
_Dendrobates tinctorius_ (how can I call myself a dart frog keeper if I've never kept tincs)
_Dendrobates leucomelas_ (would be Cerro Autana blue foots), again have never kept leucs


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Working on a layout. I still have another piece of ghost wood coming. Plus a few cork rounds.









That piece of ghost wood is getting trimmed at the bottom.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I got the last of my wood in. I'm having trouble finding the right configuration though.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

JasonE said:


> View attachment 303234
> 
> View attachment 303235
> 
> View attachment 303233


I like this layout


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I like this layout


Yeah I think I'm digging that a lot more. Now to figure out how to secure everything...


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Chunks of matala siliconed in a add support for the wood.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

A majority of the wood placed in.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Background foamed. Later this week/weekend I'll be able to carve and cover.

For some reason it won't let me load the photo.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

There we go.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Fresh out of the water.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

The largest part is covered and misted down. I'll let it cure today and start on the other sides tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Done with the background. One of my cans of great stuff was bad and only dispensed half a can so the right side is just a thick layer of silicone with some foam scraps and cork bark.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

One of the future residents. About 10 days oow.


----------



## Waking in nature (Nov 28, 2021)

JasonE said:


> Time to start my benedicta shucushuyacu 24x36" build.
> View attachment 302943


Off to a good start.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Coming together. Up on it's stand. Lights and such going. I received all the stuff for my soil today. Hopefully it will be ready for planting next week.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Planted what I had in my collection that I wanted to move over. I'll order a plant package this week to fill in the rest, plus a brom order that ships this week.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I got some broms placed. I have a large plant package coming Wednesday. Get it planted and order some glass for the top and I'll be done!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Fully planted. Hopefully things go quickly and I can get these guys in here next month.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Screen vents are made. I keep forgetting to order the glass. The tank is finishing up it's first major mold bloom. Lots of cool mold and fungi finishing up their cycles.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Completed the top! Once the vinegar smell dissipates I'll add my froglets. I feel like this thread is buried so I may do a separate post once I add the frogs.


















Just a pic of my two vivariums.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Very sleek!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Very sleek!


Thanks!


----------



## frogandtoad55 (12 mo ago)

Very nice setup!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

frogandtoad55 said:


> Very nice setup!


Thanks! I'm a little sad that it's my last one.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

JasonE said:


> Thanks! I'm a little sad that it's my last one.


Ran out of space?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Ran out of space?


No I have an entire house left I could fill. Plus there's space for another one to the right of this one. 

I'm retiring to Costa Rica in a few years so there's no reason to keep going with more tanks.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

JasonE said:


> No I have an entire house left I could fill. Plus there's space for another one to the right of this one.
> 
> I'm retiring to Costa Rica in a few years so there's no reason to keep going with more tanks.


Ah well sounds like you will have a slice of the rainforest in your backyard then


----------

